# Tiger Snake interacting with Blue-tongue



## Vikingtimbo (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,

I've filmed a couple of interesting interactions between a Tiger Snake and an Eastern Blue-tongue that live not far from me. They were both quite different and under different circumstances. Anyway I thought people might be interested.

This encounter was an accident (actually it was my fault):

TIGER SNAKE Startled by Blue-tongue - YouTube

This next one was no accident at all:

Tiger Snake Vs Blue-tongue - YouTube

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha, ballsy little bluey, nice videos man!


----------



## Wally (Dec 14, 2012)

Great vids. The second one is very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow! That bluey is pretty damned brave!!!


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Never mess with a Blue-tongue!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 14, 2012)

Excellent video Tim, Tigers do eat bluies, but only young ones. 
I had a tiger disgorge two baby bluies in my snakebag once..
My stomach is jumping thinking about it


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Dec 15, 2012)

Great videos. Loved the second one, it was a real eye opener. Would never have thought a bluey would actutally go after a venomous snake.


----------



## 0bradl14 (Dec 16, 2012)

I guess the tiger was a bit of a softy an a bluff


----------

